# New guy



## STEVEN H (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi guys am new on here :wave:


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

hello m8 welcome i hope you have a big bank account because you will need :wave::buffer::detailer:


----------



## STEVEN H (Aug 12, 2006)

BillyT said:


> hello m8 welcome i hope you have a big bank account because you will need :wave::buffer::detailer:


Lol been into the detailing for a while i have a porter cable and so far have spent a clean fortune on washes, shampoos, clays etc.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

welocme to DW:wave:


----------



## Stephen (Jul 23, 2009)

welcome, am pretty new to this forum but its great for loads of hits tips and advice


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome to DW, Billy's right - hope you brought the wallet!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

:wave: Welcome :wave:


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome to DW mate


----------



## STEVEN H (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks guys wish it would thaw to get a go with my new foam lance.


----------



## thebigsham (Dec 11, 2007)

Good to see another ballymoney man on here.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:wave:

Hi there


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## jackotdi (Dec 9, 2009)

welcome mate,not long joined myself :wave:


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

How's it goin:wave:


----------



## STEVEN H (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice to see a few guys from the town on lol


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi mate:thumb:


----------



## mac31 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi welcome to DW :thumb:


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

:wave: Welcome :wave:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

welcome to DW!


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Welcome to the most addictive forum on the web


----------

